# Servo mounting & installing the piano wire in N Scale



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

I wasn't sure where to place this, so here I am.

It seems that the typical way to mount servos is to feed the piano wire *up* from the horn to the throw rod of the turnout. I guess that is easier in HO scale, but just how can one find the hole in the throw rod in N scale under the table??

Is there any reason why the procedure can't be reversed and thread the piano wire *down* from above first and then thread in thru the hole on the servo base, then the horn arm before one secures the mount to the underside of the layout?

It seems that the typical way to mount servos is to feed the piano wire *up* from the horn to the throw rod of the turnout. I guess that is easier in HO scale, but just how can one find the hole in the throw rod in N scale while being under the table?? Especially when one is in a tight spot.

Is there any reason why the procedure can't be reversed and thread the piano wire *down* from above first and then thread in thru the hole on the servo base, then the horn arm before one secures the mount to the underside of the layout?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

No.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

If you look at how to mount switch master stall motors, its top down, which makes things very easy to locate. I think you can replace the stall motor with a servo and hat.





SwitchMaster - Premium Switch Machines - from Builders In Scale


SwitchMaster - Premium Switch Machines. Builders In Scale offers a full line of model railroad fine craft structure kits including our Evening Express, easy to assemble one or two evening, kits, our more involved limited edition kits which are put out every year or two, and our Model Foundry...



www.builders-in-scale.com


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I use a piece of brass tube with an inside diameter slightly bigger than the wire. Feed the down through the throwbar, insert the piano wire, and install the switch machine. Then pull out the brass rod, leaving your wire properly placed.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

*Lemonhawk;*
Assuming that is HO track they are showing that thing is huge, it wouldn't work for N scale when one has turnouts close together. Beside the cost is high.

*CTValleyRR;*
Are you talking about feeding that tube from the turnout down? The track has already been laid.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

videobruce said:


> I wasn't sure where to place this, so here I am.
> 
> It seems that the typical way to mount servos is to feed the piano wire *up* from the horn to the throw rod of the turnout. I guess that is easier in HO scale, but just how can one find the hole in the throw rod in N scale under the table??
> 
> ...


videobruce;

I use the rod-in-a-tube linkage on my N-scale layout. I drill a 1/16" hole (from the top down) next to my turnout's throwbar. Inside this, hole I mount a 1/16" O.D. brass tube. Inside the tube, I put a piece of steel music wire, well greased. The music wire has two 90 degree bends in it one at the top of the tube, and the other directly over the hole in the throwbar. Below the table the music wire has another 90 degree bend, and the wire can then be attached to the switch machine of your choice. In your case, a servo. In the second photo, my $5 switch machine.
The wire-inside-a-tube-linkage can also be mounted between the rails, as shown, instead of off to the side, if you wish. (see photos)

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm only suggesting a way to link the throw bar to the servo. While I prefer stall motors like the switch master, the linkage method certainly applies to using servos instead.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

videobruce said:


> *Lemonhawk;*
> Assuming that is HO track they are showing that thing is huge, it wouldn't work for N scale when one has turnouts close together. Beside the cost is high.
> 
> *CTValleyRR;*
> Are you talking about feeding that tube from the turnout down? The track has already been laid.


Yes. Didn't you pre-drill holes under your turnout points for the switch motors? The track has to be laid already; you feed the tube through the hole in the throwbar.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

The holes have been there.


----------

